# U.T.Co.



## peteb (Apr 24, 2007)

Just to let all you ex utc lads know,Captain Bill Hopper crossed the bar this morning, he was 97.
Pete.


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

peteb said:


> Just to let all you ex utc lads know,Captain Bill Hopper crossed the bar this morning, he was 97.
> Pete.


A very sad day for all U.T.C Tugmen, R.I.P Captain Bill Hopper.'cueball44'.


----------



## Honnestden (Jan 17, 2010)

R .I .P Captain Bll Hopper (one off the best )sympathy to is family. from (Shakey) U .T.C


----------



## roddy (Mar 5, 2006)

A gentleman, I don't ever remember him getting annoyed or angry, although we must have sorely tried his patience at times.
R.I.P. Cap.


----------



## nev gray (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks for letting me know Pete,a gentlman in a tough job,R I P Captain William V Hopper.May you always sail in calm seas and anchor in still waters.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Condolences to his family at this sad time.


----------



## keithsparks (Sep 1, 2009)

One of the nicest gentlemen I have ever had the pleasure of sailing with a very dry sense of humour a real gent. R.I.P. CAPT. Keith Appleyard.


----------



## Paul Escreet (Oct 13, 2009)

*Captain William Valentine Hopper*

Gentlemen

I had the privilege to share an office with Captain Hopper for several years, during which time he not only amused us with his many stories but also educated his colleagues with his vast knowledge of the towing industry. I was present on the many occasions when Warranty Surveyors (now household names in the towing industry) would ring Captain Hopper to ask for his advice. What bollard pull to use, how many tugs, what would be the make up of the towage connection and the trim of the tow etc. Little did Captain Hopper know, but he was proving the basic knowledge that they now claim to own within their towage procedures.
Captain Hopper was Towmaster on many rig move in the Southern North Sea in the 1960's (before my time at UT) and he was the Towmaster when the Brent A jacket was towed out to location.

Having joined UT in 1946, he subsequently embarked on his longerst voyage in 1956, when he was caught east of Suez when the canal closed. He subsequently embarked on a series of six voyages accross the Indian Ocean, arriving back home in July 1957, 18 months later having sailed a total of 56,500 miles.

It was during a voyage up the Red Sea when he arrived on the bridge and advised that he could smell tulips. The nickname Tulip was born.

Upon his retirement in 1978, I was able to give a small speach to the assembled staff and thanked Captain Hopper for his friendship and support throughout my formative years at UT. 

Following the formation of SMS in 1992, I invited Captain Hopper and many other former UT employees every year to a pre Christmas luncheon. Captain Hopper would always express his thanks for inviting "us oldies" for lunch. My response was "without their knowledge and support" I would not have acheived the success that we have at SMS.

Captain Hopper will be sadly missed but always remembered.


Paul Escreet
31st August 2010


----------



## sam2182sw (Jul 24, 2005)

thanks for that Paul R.I.P. Capt Hopper it was nice to have known you and work with you, sadly miss Sam and Jennifer Grannon


----------



## johnnoble (Apr 18, 2010)

a gentleman,a fare man,and a great man to be associated with.rest in peace. from john noble


----------



## Crowswood (Feb 5, 2009)

I feel privileged to have known and worked with this true gentleman. One in a million. My condolences to his family. Rest in peace Cap. Mike Crawley


----------



## RayJordandpo (Feb 23, 2006)

A sad day indeed. A true gentleman and a pleasure to work for
RIP capt. Hopper


----------



## johnnoble (Apr 18, 2010)

Rest in peace captain hopper, a kind man , a man knowledge, a great tugman , simpathy to the family, regards, capt CH Noble. and CD Noble.


----------



## decky74 (Sep 19, 2009)

johnnoble said:


> Rest in peace captain hopper, a kind man , a man knowledge, a great tugman , simpathy to the family, regards, capt CH Noble. and CD Noble ,DECKY74


----------

